# Clicking Noise When Hooked Up To Shore Power



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

The other day after checking my batteries and adding water, I decided to hook up the trailer to shore power to charge my batteries. As I did that, I entered the trailer and heard a clicking noise coming from the fuse panel which is located in the rear bunk area of my 29fbhs. Just curious if this is normal I don't recall if the fridge was on or not, it may have.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A whine or hum from the converter would be in the normal range of noises but a clicking would not. Was it a fast click or a slow one of say 2 or 3 clicks a second?If the fan was running in the converter and the clicking was fast then maybe there is an interference with the fan. If it was a slow click then maybe it was the Fridge trying to start on gas, not sure why this would happen when connected to shore power.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Could be something trying to light. If you unplug and plug back in and it still does it, have you or someone try and find it by standing in or out and all around







to locate


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I would also disconnect everything, battery included, and open up the power center, and make sure all of the connections are tight. This clicking, if irregular and slow can also be a loose connection, arcing periodically, and that could cause a fire.

Tim


----------

